# Soldano SLO 100 clone



## TWINS (Nov 4, 2010)

A friend of mine build one clone for himself. After having tested it in a A7B test with an original one, i've decided to order one.
Here it is the "work-in-progress" pics!

















Of course it's not so messy now!




















And here it is a crappy vid with sloppy sound and random riffs (it is played on the diezel cab, with a peavey destiny w/ SD distortion in the bridge tuned c#)...


----------



## petereanima (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome man, a friend of mine built a slo clone a few months ago also, hot amp!


EDIT: found pics!















Pretty much stock, besides: a switchable/bypassable GOOD loop (the orignal one seems to suck from what i've heard), external BIAS-points, the Warren Haynes-Mod ("bright-cut"), and "No-Load"-resistent (so your output transformer does not fry when you forget to plug the speaker cable).

Hearing this amp for the first time was FUN. Dobse did a good job imho on this one - i mean due to the lack of an original SLO we couldnt A/B, but i dont even care how _close_ it is, as his clone sounds nothing but amazing! It does have a real "crushing" presence, if you crank Gain/Treble/Presence, but due to the Haynes-mod, with "normal" settings, the low mids roar! Also this amp is DEAD silent. Damn, my Diezel really is quiet, but this amp makes you recheck if its on the whole time! And he did a good job with the sensitivity of this amp. Altough its not a One-Channel-Amp, you raelly can traet this thing as one - if you check the smaples, be aware that this is the Gain Channel, with Gain around close to 12:00 - and everyting else is controlled with the Volume pot of the guitar! Oh, and this amp is 5881-loaded, and we ran it on 50W with 2 tubes pulled.


----------



## TWINS (Nov 4, 2010)

Amazing! I don't understand anything about electronics...i only know i chose to set it with EL34 instead of 6L6...and i love it.
I'm sorry for the sound of the vid, soon we'll have some songs on the myspace i've recorded with the SLO. I'll make you know!

ps. you're right, it is really dead silent!


----------



## bostjan (Nov 4, 2010)

Always been a fan of Soldano tone, never owned one. Even if these clones didn't sound like a real Soldano, I'd be willing to bet that they sound pretty good from the looks of it.


----------



## Thep (Nov 4, 2010)

Me want....how much does he charge?


----------



## Harry (Nov 4, 2010)

That's awesome man.
The SLO sound is incredible, and no doubt a clone should sound great too


----------



## S-O (Nov 4, 2010)

I remember checking out the SLO clone forums, the most expensive parts seem to be the Transformer, which great ones are pricey.

A project for a summer, hope to scrap up the dough sometime.


----------



## Berger (Nov 4, 2010)

where did you get the boards/kit?


----------



## BryanFTWL (Nov 4, 2010)

Shit that sounds great.
I want one.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Nov 4, 2010)

^ +1

Wish I knew someone nearby that would take on such a project... with KT88's


----------



## TWINS (Nov 4, 2010)

Berger said:


> where did you get the boards/kit?



SloClone...i think! But only for PCBs....all the other things i've ordered on the web from different sites...it's not a kit!

Anyway only for parts i spent about 870&#8364;. The transformers are about 200&#8364;, oversized (there is a guy here who makes the trafos with high quality materials at very good prices). 

I've posted a video in the first thread...the eq is like this:

bass 6
mid 5
high 6
presence 6,5
depth 5
gain 3,5 (with maxon 808 drive 0 level max tone 5)
vol 3,5

but i've made it with a crappy photocamera...


----------



## Berger (Nov 4, 2010)

TWINS said:


> SloClone...i think! But only for PCBs....all the other things i've ordered on the web from different sites...it's not a kit!
> 
> Anyway only for parts i spent about 870. The transformers are about 200, oversized (there is a guy here who makes the trafos with high quality materials at very good prices).



Thanks! hopefully they get their board fixed so I can register and then track down a pcb

sounds awesome!

Aaron


----------



## TWINS (Nov 5, 2010)

Berger said:


> Thanks! hopefully they get their board fixed so I can register and then track down a pcb
> 
> sounds awesome!
> 
> Aaron



Thanx!

Soon i'll post some songs recorded with it...i'll make you know guys!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 17, 2010)

Monochromatic Stains! 

It took me a while, but at last I remembered checking this out. Sounds AWESOME!


----------

